# Tips on making good bbq sauce



## eddie6363 (Jan 4, 2022)

hiya, anyone got any tips/ingredients on making a good standard bbq sauce?


----------



## schlotz (Jan 4, 2022)

Welcome to SMF from Indiana!

Do a search here and you'll run across some ideas.  To get you started, see those in the sig below.


----------



## sandyut (Jan 4, 2022)

Many are listed on here and also in the Recipe forum.  Jeffs sauce is very good, you can buy the recipe for that.


----------



## DougE (Jan 4, 2022)

sandyut said:


> Jeffs sauce is very good, you can buy the recipe for that.


Jeff's rub and sauce recipes are well worth the money. I like them, and there is no telling how much money I have saved over the years by making my own from his recipes.


----------



## eddie6363 (Jan 4, 2022)

Okay great thanks for the help, how do I go about buying the recipe? Thanks


----------



## schlotz (Jan 4, 2022)

Go to here:   https://www.smoking-meat.com/    select shop   then   Jeff's Rubs & Sauces


----------



## DougE (Jan 4, 2022)

eddie6363 said:


> Okay great thanks for the help, how do I go about buying the recipe? Thanks




 schlotz
  got ya covered. You get the original rub, Texas rub, and bbq sauce recipes when you buy them. Heck, back when I bought the recipes, the Texas rub wasn't a thing yet, but Jeff sent it to me free of charge since I had already purchased the other ones.


----------



## GATOR240 (Jan 4, 2022)

Jeff's sauce as well as his rubs are normally my go to. You won't be dissappointed.


----------



## DougE (Jan 4, 2022)

GATOR240 said:


> Jeff's sauce as well as his rubs are normally my go to.


Same here. I only use store bought if I'm feeling too lazy to make make some up.


----------



## GATOR240 (Jan 4, 2022)

DougE said:


> Same here. I only use store bought if I'm feeling too lazy to make make some up.


Same here, or, unless the wife volunteers to make some (she usally does) :).  I also always have friends request that I make it.


----------

